# Нарушения осанки в 18 лет



## Анна Михайловна (26 Окт 2016)

Добрый день! Моему сыну уже 18 лет и "букет" нарушений осанки. Он студент университета и за год обучения 1я ст. кифоза перешла в 3ю. Сейчас искривление 63', сколиоз 1й ст., болезнь Шейермана-Мау и воронкообразная грудь, ребра сильно выступают. Еще недобор веса, при росте 197 вес 63 кг. Можно ли что-то исправить или что делать чтоб хуже не стало, и не было сопутствующих осложнений? Снимки есть. Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Окт 2016)

А снимки год назад, покажите.

Вы написали, что за год с 1 до 3 степени.
Покажите снимки те, что 1 степени.


----------



## Анна Михайловна (28 Окт 2016)

К сожалению, у меня нет таких снимков, в этой проекции не делали, просто определяли 1ю степень, ссылались на врожденные дефекты. Корсет не назначали, плавать не пошел т.к. стеснялся раздеваться из-за груди. И в общем сына больше волновал дефект груди, ребра выступали даже в одежде. И за этот год он, можно сказать, умышленно не расправлял спину, чтоб не так торчали ребра. Вот и результат. А вес набрать не может. Постоянно думает об операции на грудь, но медицинских показаний нет пока. А теперь не знаю с чем бороться в первую очередь. В течение прошлого года начал ходить в тренажерный зал, сейчас хирург сказал, что нагрузка не больше 5 кг, бег, прыжки и т.д. противопоказаны. Ортопед сказал-забудь, все поздно, лучше не будет, хуже не станет. Мы просто в замешательстве.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2016)

То есть была 3 и осталась 3ю
Что делать? Бороться.
Но как?
Он-то этого не хочет.


----------



## Анна Михайловна (28 Окт 2016)

Уже хочет. только действительно уже поздно, я правильно понимаю? И все же, в тренажерку можно или лучше ЛФК? Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2016)

Все можно.
Только правильно.
Ему 18 лет, а мама ведет переписку, вот в чем вопрос.


----------



## Анна Михайловна (28 Окт 2016)

Это да...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Окт 2016)

Что Вы можете сделать?
Не препятствовать и стимулировать.
Не препятствуйте его занятиям лфк и тренировкам в зале, правильных. И стимулировать его занятия поощрение и оплатой.
Все вернётся внуками и стаканом воды.


----------



## Анна Михайловна (28 Окт 2016)

Спасибо огромное!!! Если честно, не думала что Вы ответите, и очень благодарна! Инфантилизм граничащий с глупостью виден со стороны, а в себе признать не хватает смелости. А Вы мне ГРОМКО это озвучили. Моя вина, конечно.. Сын с 6 лет растет без отца, один ребенок.  И я поощряла, поощряла нежелание что-то делать из-за развившегося у него комплекса. Не препятствовала нежеланию плавать, нежеланию заниматься единоборствами после 6 лет тренировок. Как раз бросил в 12 лет, когда начинались эти проблемы. Были одни пряники. Теперь хочется взять кнут. Но думаю, будет прикрываться занятостью в университете ( слава богу хоть с учебой нет проблем). И просить волшебную таблетку, т.е. операцию. В общем, моими стараниями характера ребенок не получил. 
И,  прошу прошения, Вы уже устали от моих душевных излияний. Но Вы мне очень помогли!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Окт 2016)

Это хорошо, но я немного о другом.
О том, что надо ему помочь.
Сейчас главное стимулировать его к занятиям.
Вариант. Купить какой-нибудь сертификат (на день рождения).
Схитрите, не берите на год, возьмите на три месяца, но с правом использования в течении года, а то и двух. Его наличие и потраченные деньги, вполне могут простимулировать к походу в зал. Захочет продлит, не захочет немного потеряете.
Ну а главное, пока все это вопрос красоты, а не болезни.
А для Вас и для той что будет с ним, он всякий красивый.
Время сейчас другое, сейчас ум и материальное положение главное.
Материальное положение в смысле того что - умный, он может и лёжа на жизнь заработать.


----------



## Анна Михайловна (2 Ноя 2016)

Да, конечно! Будем стараться. И уже приступили, сосед по комнате составит компанию в тренажерке и в системе питания. А результаты..надеюсь, будет чем поделиться. Вам я искренне желаю успехов, удачи и чтоб сбылось все, к чему стремится душа!


----------



## Анна Михайловна (15 Ноя 2016)

Опять у нас результатов нет.., и тренажерка откладывается...обнаружилась лимфома Ходжкина. Теперь все силы туда направим.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Ноя 2016)

Надо победить!


----------

